# At Home 2020



## Demented Diva (Apr 20, 2016)

Thanks for the update. Disappointed to hear, but not unexpected.


----------



## Ravenseye (Jun 7, 2012)

Apparently it will depend on each store. There is someone who posted on a facebook group pics of a store putting some stuff out! Check your local store!


----------



## marlah (Jul 27, 2011)

Starting to see a little fall with glass pumpkins on the New section of the Web site. I would love to know what the Halloween themes will be this year. Last year they were big on mystical and dragon games.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

That's interesting and I guess not unexpected. Just yesterday I was reviewing my Amazon orders from the past looking at the photo backgrounds I had bought that came from China. I clicked on few current backgrounds from the same seller and if I were to reorder the same one now it wouldn't get here until August. Originally I ordered in November for a December delivery. Not sure if it's due to company's production being slowed down due to covid and fewer workers back at the plants, likely, or may also be influenced by the tariff wars and less exchange of product from China. We do know from last year that while Chinese produced Christmas decorations were singled out as being important to ship and reach American holiday consumers, halloween items were not. Shame because I believe halloween has typically been the second most important holiday for retailers here. Let's face it holiday decorations give joy to people, those decorating and those viewing, and simple pleasures are something we all could use more of right now...which is why I will at least decorate inside windows and maybe do a little outdoors decorating as well if just to be viewed passing by and nothing else. 

I guess with covid here to stay for now we need to exercise a lot of patience about a lot of things, more so than we probably have ever had to before. I do feel the itch to plan for halloween displays myself but realistically don't think kids will be ToTing in neighborhoods this year, so very torn about how much to put into what I might otherwise be starting up doing now. Still I'm here on HF and working a bit on plans. I always loved to see At Home's early halloween releases that got posted here so looking forward to that time again. Nothing to do but hang in there.


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> That's interesting and I guess not unexpected. Just yesterday I was reviewing my Amazon orders from the past looking at the photo backgrounds I had bought that came from China. I clicked on few current backgrounds from the same seller and if I were to reorder the same one now it wouldn't get here until August. Originally I ordered in November for a December delivery. Not sure if it's due to company's production being slowed down due to covid and fewer workers back at the plants, likely, or may also be influenced by the tariff wars and less exchange of product from China. We do know from last year that while Chinese produced Christmas decorations were singled out as being important to ship and reach American holiday consumers, halloween items were not. Shame because I believe halloween has typically been the second most important holiday for retailers here. Let's face it holiday decorations give joy to people, those decorating and those viewing, and simple pleasures are something we all could use more of right now...which is why I will at least decorate inside windows and maybe do a little outdoors decorating as well if just to be viewed passing by and nothing else.
> 
> I guess with covid here to stay for now we need to exercise a lot of patience about a lot of things, more so than we probably have ever had to before. I do feel the itch to plan for halloween displays myself but realistically don't think kids will be ToTing in neighborhoods this year, so very torn about how much to put into what I might otherwise be starting up doing now. Still I'm here on HF and working a bit on plans. I always loved to see At Home's early halloween releases that got posted here so looking forward to that time again. Nothing to do but hang in there.


You sound really blue. If you want I can send you a few Jack B'Little seeds. They are so much fun to grow. They make perfect decorations 🎃 
I grew them on an arch by the driveway. People loved it & it was so peaceful


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Love your archway Kdestra! So colorful and such cute little things. Reminds me a bit of the little foam pumpkins that Dollar Tree has carried but better! Not a grower here but thanks. Very nice of you to offer. 

Probably more bored than blue. I accept what it is although dying for both of us to get our hair cut already! Otherwise could look like a witch and warlock come Halloween if this keeps up. Hubby is on his laptop doing work related stuff right now and I've been reading a few books on dinosaurs that I recently bought off ebay and amazon. Never know where another inspiration for my park/lab/museum will come from! So just a quiet Sunday. Love to follow what others are scheming up during this time and what if anything people are finding. With stores just reopening I don't expect much. Had hoped At Home, which I think opened a store last year in southern California, would find it's way up here to the SF Bay area since you can see what they have online but can't order it. At least couldn't last I checked. I always find something that I'd like there. They have great buyers.

I just checked their website for California locations and they are getting closer. The one in Clovis is about 100 miles away...keep hoping to shop At Home one day. 🙂


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

Ravenseye said:


> Apparently it will depend on each store. There is someone who posted on a facebook group pics of a store putting some stuff out! Check your local store!


I did today nothing  I also walked in the back a little bit lol didn’t see anything Halloween wise.


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

Ravenseye said:


> Apparently it will depend on each store. There is someone who posted on a facebook group pics of a store putting some stuff out! Check your local store!


Can you provide a link ? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Ravenseye (Jun 7, 2012)

For some reason, it won't let me link to the post.

Look up the group "Fall Blessed and Halloween Obsessed"

The person posted some pics earlier today at a store somewhere. Posted by user: Crystal Goode
The person is out of Kentucky, if thats any help!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Our county in MD isn't open at the "going shopping at At Home" level yet. We're a hotbed here & only in Stage 1, moving to Stage 2 next Friday (I think).


----------



## Tyrant (Aug 19, 2013)

I'm going to preface by saying that I've never worked a retail job at all so perhaps my assumption is a bit ignorant, but don't these large stores usually have seasonal backstock they could put out anytime they want (basically)? Versus having anything shipped, I'm not sure (if this is true) what about COVID would delay clearing out their storage and simply shelving items left over from last year to this end in accordance with their usual schedule. It might not be the latest and greatest or a large quantity, but it's something.


----------



## Restless Acres (Apr 21, 2016)

Tyrant said:


> I'm going to preface by saying that I've never worked a retail job at all so perhaps my assumption is a bit ignorant, but don't these large stores usually have seasonal backstock they could put out anytime they want (basically)? Versus having anything shipped, I'm not sure (if this is true) what about COVID would delay clearing out their storage and simply shelving items left over from last year to this end in accordance with their usual schedule. It might not be the latest and greatest or a large quantity, but it's something.


I don't think large chains do, for the most part. Small party store chains do, but the Targets and the Lowe's, and the Home Depots, and the At Home's and the TJ Maxx's all try to get rid of everything every Holiday season. That is why you see such incredible after season (or even before end of season) discounts. Spirit and, to a slightly lesser extent, Party City/Halloween City are a little different. Since their entire stores are Halloween, it is not reasonable for them to get rid of everything in a post Halloween purge, plus, if they did, it would hurt their overall % of list price (or whatever the metric is called) as more people would put off pre-Halloween buys waiting for the discount. So Halloween specific stores carry over merchandise. But the goal of the other stores is not to carry over anything. And most of them do not at all.


----------



## Famous Pumpkin (Aug 12, 2014)

Ravenseye said:


> For some reason, it won't let me link to the post.
> 
> Look up the group "Fall Blessed and Halloween Obsessed"
> 
> ...


I just joined that FB group. Looks like so much fun!


----------



## marlah (Jul 27, 2011)

Just found a video on YouTube from Spookyoulaterz. If you can't find by this name, type in At Home Halloween 2020. Looks like some good stuff so far.


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

marlah said:


> Just found a video on YouTube from Spookyoulaterz. If you can't find by this name, type in At Home Halloween 2020. Looks like some good stuff so far.


 Can’t wait for my store to get stuff I’ll do a walkthrough video or at least take some pictures. I do see a lot of stuff from previous years unless I’m mistaken.


----------



## Ditsterz (Aug 20, 2015)

There is definitely repeats from last year but also new stuff. I will check out my local store soon. I had seen spookyoulaterz's vid and it got me excited to see Halloween stuff on store shelves.


----------



## Glitterati (Jul 27, 2016)

Cool video, thanks ! Makes me want to go see what my store has .I really liked the metal carriage hearse thing


----------



## Ravenseye (Jun 7, 2012)

Restless Acres said:


> I don't think large chains do, for the most part. Small party store chains do, but the Targets and the Lowe's, and the Home Depots, and the At Home's and the TJ Maxx's all try to get rid of everything every Holiday season. That is why you see such incredible after season (or even before end of season) discounts. Spirit and, to a slightly lesser extent, Party City/Halloween City are a little different. Since their entire stores are Halloween, it is not reasonable for them to get rid of everything in a post Halloween purge, plus, if they did, it would hurt their overall % of list price (or whatever the metric is called) as more people would put off pre-Halloween buys waiting for the discount. So Halloween specific stores carry over merchandise. But the goal of the other stores is not to carry over anything. And most of them do not at all.



That used to be the way. but now most places follow the _just in time_ stocking method. This would normally not be a problem so long their distribution centers kept a decent stock of items on hand to fill gaps as they came up.

Unfortunately, they started applying those JIT methods up the food chain and now, as we are seeing in a lot of cases now, there are large scale disruptions to the supply lines that keep the economy chugging along.

On my end at the local store level, we're screwed if we don't buy up all of a product because if we buy too little, and sell it too quickly, the supply end of things hoses us for months at a time. Its really a crystal ball game of knowing what we need and hoping the guess works out. I love selling someone a $900 truck, that I can't get a $10 part for the forseeable future because the manufacturer doesn't keep their parts in stock....

Ah well, lets go Halloween! save me from this miserable timeline!


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

As far as when the merchandise is on the floor, I honestly don’t care cause the reality is it’s going to be there! To me, that’s a positive in a year that’s been negative for a while. Off to YouTube! Thanks @marlah!


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

I went to at home today still nothing unfortunately. 
A lot of people in there today I would say 50 plus. Hopefully they post something online soon.


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

Here’s the link for the Facebook page of the person that has Halloween at there at home. https://m.facebook.com/pg/1031HillHouse/posts/?ref=page_internal&mt_nav=0


----------



## Famous Pumpkin (Aug 12, 2014)

Thanks for posting about the FB page photos. Saw an item I MUST HAVE so I called my local store (90 minutes away) and they told me they will have their stock out in a couple of weeks. I am planning a little road trip down there 4th of July weekend.


----------



## Spooktacularbre (Aug 21, 2019)

My store in the south is already putting out stuff on 3 aisles


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

The googly eyed yard stakes always make me giggle.


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

Nothing in the Augusta Georgia store yet


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Meadow said:


> The googly eyed yard stakes always make me giggle.


I bought 4 of those last year & put them in my overgrown hostas & I love them.

We are still in Phase 1 of lockdown in my county in MD & starting Friday we'll hit Phase 2 & stores can have a certain amount of people in at one time. I've forgotten the number or percentage but not sure I'm ready to just shop right now.

And I LOVE just shopping too.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Seeing the photos @Spooktacularbre made me smile! Thanks. So nice to see halloween starting to be put out on the shelves. And how can you go wrong with a Zero, even though it might sound like nothing LOL. I bought one a year or two ago from Spirit with a Coupon to go with my Walgreens NBC people props but likely AH will still have better pricing. The googly eyes I liked too and can just picture them in planters peeking above some flowers or vines.

That black skull and snake look very much like the "stone" colored one I remember from a Ross a few years back. Here it is. The Ross one had two cobras; the mouth is closed on the AH one so some difference. Popular thing--skull with snake slithering through it. I know a number of people went out and purchased it from Ross so expect it to be a good seller for AH.


----------



## Holly Haunter (Sep 11, 2016)

Kdestra said:


> You sound really blue. If you want I can send you a few Jack B'Little seeds. They are so much fun to grow. They make perfect decorations 🎃
> I grew them on an arch by the driveway. People loved it & it was so peaceful


That’s really neat how you were able to grow them like that!


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

Holly Haunter said:


> That’s really neat how you were able to grow them like that!


Hey, thanks🎃🎃 
Growing pumpkins & everything else is fun (very exhausting too) 
Come join us on the pumpkin thread. Lots of good people with great ideas


----------



## Creepylady (Oct 26, 2018)

My hope is that some manufacturers will decide to start making items here in the US so we can use our Halloween obsession to support our own workers... and not have to worry about getting products shipped and in to our hot little hands.


----------



## HollyAgouridis (May 17, 2015)

Matt12378 said:


> Can you provide a link ? Thanks in advance.


I don’t have a link


----------



## hplvr17 (Jun 21, 2017)

Matt12378 said:


> For anyone wondering about where the Halloween is I spoke with a few of the workers at my nearest at home and they said “due to the pandemic we won’t be getting Halloween in for quite a while”. They did say they would be getting stuff in sometime but I think it’s going to be in August not May or June like usual.


my store: Lincoln, NE 6/17/20


----------



## hplvr17 (Jun 21, 2017)

My store in Lincoln NE 6/17/20


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

Nothing at my at home today. 
I did see some bare isles though.


----------



## Ditsterz (Aug 20, 2015)

Today, my store had like 12 different items. Most had only 1-3 of each item. Only one item had decent stock. Mostly empty shelves.


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

My at home today


----------



## marlah (Jul 27, 2011)

Starting to see the themes at my store: Bewitched, Ghoultide Gatherings, Eerily Enchanted, Tricks Treats and Sweets and Cool Cats. This last theme is something I haven't seen before with a retro 60s vibe. Not all of it is in stock, but I did get this lit paper house. I also







bought a tree and black velvet pumpkin. Looking forward to seeing the rest!


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

Oooooo that's ironic because I just bought a Bewitched Retro Barbie from a Goodwill auction!!


----------



## hplvr17 (Jun 21, 2017)

marlah said:


> Starting to see the themes at my store: Bewitched, Ghoultide Gatherings, Eerily Enchanted, Tricks Treats and Sweets and Cool Cats. This last theme is something I haven't seen before with a retro 60s vibe. Not all of it is in stock, but I did get this lit paper house. I also
> View attachment 731241
> bought a tree and black velvet pumpkin. Looking forward to seeing the rest!


I got this too! I’m OBSESSED with the theme and MCM!


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

Zero..zip....ziltch...


----------



## Famous Pumpkin (Aug 12, 2014)

hplvr17 said:


> I got this too! I’m OBSESSED with the theme and MCM!


I will be driving 90 minutes from my house to get that Mid-century Halloween House. It's the only thing I HAVE to have!


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

Yay!!!! My store in Augusta Georgia has started putting out the glass harvest pumpkins. Then I saw the black cat silhouette yard stakes and wiggly eyes. It's coming!!!!


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Hearthfire said:


> Yay!!!! My store in Augusta Georgia has started putting out the glass harvest pumpkins. Then I saw the black cat silhouette yard stakes and wiggly eyes. It's coming!!!!


Buy all the wiggly eyes!


----------



## LittleHollowHuant (Aug 31, 2016)

My store has begun to get their items out, I took a few pics and also some video I will put up tomorrow


----------



## LittleHollowHuant (Aug 31, 2016)

A few more...


----------



## MissT (Dec 18, 2013)

That gargoyle is adorable 🎃


----------



## RiverRat3 (Sep 28, 2017)

I'm loving what I'm seeing so far! That gargoyle, the skull, that little fairy...I would leave them out all year! I wish our area had an At Home. 😖


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

Oooooooooh I love the little pixie!!! That would stay out all year!! And I must have the new witches!! The mystic section is always my fav! Headed to my AtHome today


----------



## RiverRat3 (Sep 28, 2017)

Hearthfire said:


> Oooooooooh I love the little pixie!!! That would stay out all year!! And I must have the new witches!! The mystic section is always my fav! Headed to my AtHome today


I hope you find lots of cool stuff!!


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

Hearthfire said:


> Oooooooooh I love the little pixie!!! That would stay out all year!! And I must have the new witches!! The mystic section is always my fav! Headed to my AtHome today


I'm digging the pixie too!!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

OMG I NEED THIS!!









That's one of my husbands favourite tiki artists, Shag. Shag=Josh Agle


http://www.shag.com/



But Imma guess that probably isn't a licensed Shag product. Did you happen to see how much it was?

They also don't have stuff up online yet, not that I can find anyway.


----------



## hplvr17 (Jun 21, 2017)

RCIAG said:


> OMG I NEED THIS!!
> View attachment 731446
> 
> 
> ...


It does look similar! That ouijia board they have tho is a definite copy of one from Pandoras Witch Shop. The house was $19.99 and sign $9.99.


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

Nothing new at mine


----------



## Famous Pumpkin (Aug 12, 2014)

RCIAG said:


> OMG I NEED THIS!!
> View attachment 731446
> 
> 
> ...


I absolutely love this, too. I am driving about 70 miles to pick one up next weekend. I don't mind, though. A change of scenery will be most welcome!


----------



## Illysium (Jul 15, 2016)

Hearthfire said:


> Nothing new at mine
> 
> View attachment 731450


Love those prints!


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

Still not seeing any inflatables,lights or other decorations like some of those witches and pumpkins at my local store.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I'm gonna call our At Home tomorrow & see if they've got their Halloween stuff out because I'm not going there without knowing they've got stuff out. I've got to see my eye dr. tomorrow which isn't anywhere near At Home so I'm not making an unnecessary trip out there for nothing.


----------



## HalloGeekHalfrican (Sep 1, 2013)

hplvr17 said:


> It does look similar! That ouijia board they have tho is a definite copy of one from Pandoras Witch Shop. The house was $19.99 and sign $9.99.
> View attachment 731447


*hplvr17: *where is that talking board/planchette from?! It's beautiful!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

i wish we had this store here


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Saki, I wish you did too! But you'll be glad to know a lot of the stuff they do have you can find elsewhere & sometimes cheaper.

If there's something you see let us know & we can pick it up for you. They also sell online which is great but NONE of this stuff is online yet. If it was I'd totally order it all online.

I tried calling today but couldn't get a live person on the phone! Oh well, guess I'll make the drive anyway. It's too hot & humid outside to do more gardening, I need the break & my car needs the drive.


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

Illysium said:


> Love those prints!


I'm hoping there will be more to match! And they were $10.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Got through to a live person before I left & they said they hadn't even received any Halloween yet.


----------



## Famous Pumpkin (Aug 12, 2014)

Touchdown! I called two At Home stores this morning (both are more than an hour's drive from me) to see if they had the modern "Putz" house. One wasn't putting anything out for two weeks (same story they told me two weeks ago) and the other one only had 1 left of the 4 they had gotten in and were not going to be getting any more. I had them hold it for me and drove 53 miles to pick it up. It was totally worth it. Unlike the items I drove out to get last year that were a disappointment in quality, this one was better than the photo. Here it is lit up:


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

RiverRat3 said:


> I'm loving what I'm seeing so far! That gargoyle, the skull, that little fairy...I would leave them out all year! I wish our area had an At Home. 😖


A lot of these items are very foresty and could definitely be left out all year. Love the dragon eye pumpkins. Those are a fun change for sure!


----------



## MasqAddikt (Jun 19, 2019)

They are starting to show a decent amount of the new Halloween items at the website, with a little more seemingly being added each day. Hit New Home Decor for Every Budget | At Home and then click on 'Seasonal'; typing 'Halloween' does not work just yet, as I have found.


----------



## MasqAddikt (Jun 19, 2019)

Meadow said:


> A lot of these items are very foresty and could definitely be left out all year. Love the dragon eye pumpkins. Those are a fun change for sure!


The items would go well with either of Grandin Road's forest wreaths:


















Dragon eye pumpkins were available last year, except the design and coloring were different. Though it is not apparent in the photo, they had heavy touches of glitter to the eye, which was what ultimately caused me to pass on purchasing the silver version and simply going with the print that was also available.


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

_nice finds! My at home still does not have new stuff the same exact stuff for the last week I would say. Hopefully next week they will get more I guess _


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

I need that pixie in my life! My entire yard is more moss than anything else and I swear that pixie looks like the ones I envision here. And I love that Greenman wreath!!


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

I went yesterday!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

@Stochey, nice video. Thanks for sharing. The "Don't make me use my wand" sign for a witch/warlock theme gave me a smile. Some nice things as usual and your store looked pretty much set up with maybe one other aisle still to go? I like that you tried to display a lot of the prices.

BTW in case people didn't know, you can adjust the speed of the YT video by going into Settings and into Playback Speed. Gives you more time to closely examine things without pausing the video.


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

Mine had a few more items out. I bought the little green kitchen witch. I'm hoping the pixie makes an appearance soon


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

Hearthfire said:


> Mine had a few more items out. I bought the little green kitchen witch. I'm hoping the pixie makes an appearance soon
> View attachment 731648
> View attachment 731649
> View attachment 731650


That is absolutely not fair ☠☠☠☠ 
We barely had anything _BUT_ I'm super happy with my new yard kitty. It reminds me of Le Chat Noir




__





Poster for the tour of Le Chat Noir - Van Gogh Museum


Poster for the tour of Le Chat Noir, 1896, Théophile Alexandre Steinlen, Van Gogh Museum, Amsterdam




www.vangoghmuseum.nl





Everytime I walk by I think my naughty feline escaped


----------



## bobby2003 (Oct 5, 2017)

I wonder why they put things out in bits and pieces instead of just fully stocking everything. It would look better than empty shelves.


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

Kdestra said:


> That is absolutely not fair ☠☠☠☠
> We barely had anything _BUT_ I'm super happy with my new yard kitty. It reminds me of Le Chat Noir
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

Here's the green kitchen witch


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I like her teeny feet!!

That house isn't available yet online or in any store close to me & the one closest to me probably won't have Halloween for another month at this rate.


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> @Stochey, nice video. Thanks for sharing. The "Don't make me use my wand" sign for a witch/warlock theme gave me a smile. Some nice things as usual and your store looked pretty much set up with maybe one other aisle still to go? I like that you tried to display a lot of the prices.
> 
> BTW in case people didn't know, you can adjust the speed of the YT video by going into Settings and into Playback Speed. Gives you more time to closely examine things without pausing the video.


Thanks! Yeah another aisle-ish it looks like. I like the solar powered light thing, I might have to go back for that. Always nice to have another cordless cemetery light! 

I don’t know if 11 years in I’m just getting used to the high prices or what but I thought the prices seemed just a little bit better than before. Idk.


----------



## Illysium (Jul 15, 2016)

Hearthfire said:


> Mine had a few more items out. I bought the little green kitchen witch. I'm hoping the pixie makes an appearance soon
> View attachment 731648


Love that gargoyle skeleton, on the black shelf!


----------



## Ravenseye (Jun 7, 2012)

Man... I am usually at the local At Home a few times by now just to walk the aisles and smell the glittery, pumpkiny air... Here in CNY the malls haven't been allowed to re-open yet and it looks like they may not for a while...

I hate shopping online for things as I'd rather touch the stuff I get..

Thank you for posting the videos and I am looking forward to more posts by y'all so I can live vicariously through you!


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

Illysium said:


> Love that gargoyle skeleton, on the black shelf!


That was the only one I pondered. He is a cutie. I think he was $16.99. His eyes light up a bluish purple too. They had only that one Jack Skellington large pumpkin that's in the same pic. Great face on that one. I already bought the black ceramic tree from Michaels so I'm hesitant to get the smaller one this year


----------



## MorganaMourning (Jun 10, 2014)

I want the green kitchen witch! I plan on doing witches this year. I need to get to our "not-so" local store. The closest one is about 45 minutes away.


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

Here's that gargoyle with the eyes on. The pumpkin is huge!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

After checking out the pics in this thread again I think I need that pixie too along with a few gargoyles. Now that my landscaping has been weeded, mulched or rocked & is under control now I need some stuff for certain spaces & some of this stuff will work all year like the black cat, pixie & gargoyles.

Of course most of that stuff I'll bring in for winter so it doesn't get completely ruined.


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

I'm hoping I get my hands on that pixie. I thought I would buy the white faced witch/ghoul but I just don't have room for her. She really is beautiful but I have the woodland Goddess version of her already. I did buy a gray pilar at half price that I plan to use in my cemetery


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

It makes me crazy that if you search on "Halloween" on the site you get nothing but if you go back to one of the links posted here there's Halloween stuff there but it's listed under weird headings like "Rustic/Farmhouse" or "Traditional".

This skull with raven is listed under "Rustic/Farmhouse"





Silver Resin Skull with Crow Stealing Eyeball, 5.5" | At Home


See what makes us the home decor superstore. Shop At Home for every room, every style, and every budget.




www.athome.com





So is this Jack Skellington





6FT JACK SKELLINGTON NBC | At Home


See what makes us the home decor superstore. Shop At Home for every room, every style, and every budget.




www.athome.com





This Resin Lady Skull is under "Traditional"





Resin Lady Skull Bust, 15" | At Home


See what makes us the home decor superstore. Shop At Home for every room, every style, and every budget.




www.athome.com





Nothing is available online OR in store near me.


----------



## MasqAddikt (Jun 19, 2019)

RCIAG said:


> It makes me crazy that if you search on "Halloween" on the site you get nothing but if you go back to one of the links posted here there's Halloween stuff there but it's listed under weird headings like "Rustic/Farmhouse" or "Traditional".
> 
> Nothing is available online OR in store near me.


Their search function was off last year as well. Typing 'Halloween' worked at some point, but it took a long time.

Nothing is _ever _available online, since they do not ship; the company is behind the times in that regard.


----------



## Ravenseye (Jun 7, 2012)

RCIAG said:


> It makes me crazy that if you search on "Halloween" on the site you get nothing but if you go back to one of the links posted here there's Halloween stuff there but it's listed under weird headings like "Rustic/Farmhouse" or "Traditional".


I've found it is easier to go to their main page, click the new category at the top, then along the side click the seasonal division.

That gives you a few pages worth of Halloween/Autumn items at the moment.


----------



## Chelllraiser (Jul 4, 2020)

Hi! I'm new here- I'm from San Antonio, Texas and our At Homes have been stocking Halloween items since about three weeks ago. It's I'd say at 65-70% items stocked here going by the papers taped to shelves of what item goes where. My boyfriend and I have already bought all the things we've wanted from what's available at the moment.  We try to check in while keeping safety first.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Yeah we didn't "open" in our county in MD until a few weeks ago so the stores here probably didn't bother getting their Halloween shipment fearing they'd never get to put it out.

I'm giving them another week then calling again.


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

RCIAG said:


> Yeah we didn't "open" in our county in MD until a few weeks ago so the stores here probably didn't bother getting their Halloween shipment fearing they'd never get to put it out.
> 
> I'm giving them another week then calling again.


I call every day and ask do you have the stuff out no no no every time I go at least 5 times a week and it’s the same stuff. Frustrating!!!


----------



## CJSimon (Sep 6, 2007)

I’m lucky enough to have three At Home stores within a reasonable drive from where I live. Two are about 20-25 minutes and one that’s about 45 minutes.
I called all three today, and only one said they had started putting out Halloween stuff. So of course I had to check it out.

They had three partial aisles of stuff. Not much.

I did pick up a few things that were on my wish list.









And this guy, who was not a Halloween item, but I love him and have a perfect spot for him under the honey suckle in my garden.








I’ll probably head over again next weekend. And keep calling the other two stores for updates.


----------



## Restless Acres (Apr 21, 2016)

MasqAddikt said:


> Their search function was off last year as well. Typing 'Halloween' worked at some point, but it took a long time.
> 
> Nothing is _ever _available online, since they do not ship; the company is behind the times in that regard.


I suspect that their business model is to get you in the store and walk out with a lot more than you planned to buy.


----------



## Impy (Aug 13, 2015)

^Yup. And given the fact that I always wind up behind two people with carts _full_ of stuff, it probably works in non-pandemic times. I do wish that they'd at least do curbside pickup for the seasonal (fine, Halloween) stuff because there's some stuff I really do think I want and I'd probably buy it based on this thread alone, but every year I go in and wind up not buying a lot because I'm very good at talking myself out of things. I'm debating trying for a visit this week as I usually do try and buy myself something Halloween-y for my birthday, but I also don't particularly fancy bringing home the Ick just for a really cool decoration.


----------



## CzarinaKatarina (Jul 13, 2010)

Bought this planter last Friday for $24.99... love it! Then got home and realized I have two big skull planters from previous years that I've never put plants in... sigh... they all get aloe plants this week


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

CzarinaKatarina said:


> Bought this planter last Friday for $24.99... love it! Then got home and realized I have two big skull planters from previous years that I've never put plants in... sigh... they all get aloe plants this week
> View attachment 731899
> View attachment 731900


I saw that and really liked it but I don't grow many plants. I thought maybe a crystal ball would look good in it!


----------



## MasqAddikt (Jun 19, 2019)

Restless Acres said:


> I suspect that their business model is to get you in the store and walk out with a lot more than you planned to buy.


No doubt about it. They are still missing out on a good amount of sales by not offering an online purchase option.



CzarinaKatarina said:


> Bought this planter last Friday for $24.99... love it! Then got home and realized I have two big skull planters from previous years that I've never put plants in... sigh... they all get aloe plants this week
> View attachment 731899


Gorgeous planter. They had that last year as well; glad to see that it has returned. 



Hearthfire said:


> I saw that and really liked it but I don't grow many plants. I thought maybe a crystal ball would look good in it!


Faux plants would look just as nice in it. To fit a crystal ball, it would have to be about the size of a bowling ball, all kidding aside.


----------



## MasqAddikt (Jun 19, 2019)

A handful of fantastic new items just added:






6.5IN RESIN CRYSTAL SKULL | At Home


See what makes us the home decor superstore. Shop At Home for every room, every style, and every budget.




www.athome.com

















MOSS PAINT DRAGON HEAD | At Home


See what makes us the home decor superstore. Shop At Home for every room, every style, and every budget.




www.athome.com

















Decaying Wood-Look Resin Skull, 6" | At Home


See what makes us the home decor superstore. Shop At Home for every room, every style, and every budget.




www.athome.com

















Skeleton Hand Holding Rose in Cloche, 10.6" | At Home


See what makes us the home decor superstore. Shop At Home for every room, every style, and every budget.




www.athome.com

















ROTTING WOOD JACKLANTERN | At Home


See what makes us the home decor superstore. Shop At Home for every room, every style, and every budget.




www.athome.com


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

My store still hasn’t got most of the Halloween in but there putting more out every day here’s the inflatables for 2020.


Also I bought 3 inflatables because I had a birthday coupon I suggest everyone sign up on there website for that I got 40 percent off.


----------



## Illysium (Jul 15, 2016)

Love these:

Two Headed Doberman Skeleton










Doberman Statue


----------



## Impy (Aug 13, 2015)

Hit At Home for my birthday hunt and took far too many pictures. Figured I'd share some here, too.


----------



## Yodlei (Jul 13, 2019)

I received a booklet from them in the mail yesterday & had a 20% off entire purchase, good til 7/31. I'm waiting til end of month before I go (wrapped up like a mummy). ha ha


----------



## Gweede (Jun 20, 2015)

Yodlei said:


> I received a booklet from them in the mail yesterday & had a 20% off entire purchase, good til 7/31. I'm waiting til end of month before I go (wrapped up like a mummy). ha ha


Awesome, I hope I get one!


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

I 


Yodlei said:


> I received a booklet from them in the mail yesterday & had a 20% off entire purchase, good til 7/31. I'm waiting til end of month before I go (wrapped up like a mummy). ha ha


I hope i get one too but I'm not holding out hope. This month is my birthday and i still haven't received the birthday bonus im supposed to get...its the 11th. so if i got one that would be great, probably more savings than the bday one


----------



## LadyMage (Aug 15, 2014)

Tyrant said:


> I'm going to preface by saying that I've never worked a retail job at all so perhaps my assumption is a bit ignorant, but don't these large stores usually have seasonal backstock they could put out anytime they want (basically)? Versus having anything shipped, I'm not sure (if this is true) what about COVID would delay clearing out their storage and simply shelving items left over from last year to this end in accordance with their usual schedule. It might not be the latest and greatest or a large quantity, but it's something.


Speaking from my retail experience, it's likely not kept in store. They don't have the storage for that. The claims department will take care of it, and if it is to be carried over year to year, they'll effectively sell it back to the distribution center who will either send it to warehouse until that season comes around or sell it off in lots to secondary markets. The storage that most large stores have is barely enough to cover week to week stocking, there's no place to keep stuff for months on end.


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

Impy said:


> Hit At Home for my birthday hunt and took far too many pictures. Figured I'd share some here, too.


Great photos. Thanks for that.


----------



## Halloween_everyday31 (May 14, 2020)

Ravenseye said:


> Apparently it will depend on each store. There is someone who posted on a facebook group pics of a store putting some stuff out! Check your local store!


Yeah cuz I live here in Ohio and my At Home store has a decent amount of Halloween out already


----------



## halloweenqueen31 (May 3, 2013)

Matt12378 said:


> For anyone wondering about where the Halloween is I spoke with a few of the workers at my nearest at home and they said “due to the pandemic we won’t be getting Halloween in for quite a while”. They did say they would be getting stuff in sometime but I think it’s going to be in August not May or June like usual.


My at home had items in late June. 
I'll try to post pics if you're interested!


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

I saw these guys today. The gargoyle is heavy!


----------



## Bowlingaly (Aug 24, 2019)

Check out all of the new 2020 Halloween decor at the At Home store. Happy Haul-o-ween!! 





😈👻💀🎃🍂🍁😈👻💀🎃🍂🍁😈👻💀

If you like this YouTube video, please also like it on YouTube. For more videos like it, please subscribe to MzHollywood's YouTube channel. Thanks!
🍁💀🍂🎃🍁👻🍂🎃🍁💀🍁
******
💻For those of you who do not have an At Home store in their area, all of these items can also be found on their website at this link. 
Halloween Decorations | At Home


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

I was watching some of the videos and noticed a light up dragon eye. That would look pretty cool peeking out of an egg.


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

My cat from At Home is guarding the pumpkins


----------



## PumpkinPrincette (Jul 2, 2018)

I finally live in a place with an At Home store and spent WAY more than I should have ($200 ghosts help me!) I took way too many pics to share here so uh... here's my FB album link.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

@PumpkinPrincette thanks for uploading the album. Best picture however might be your mask! 🎃


----------



## PumpkinPrincette (Jul 2, 2018)

Meadow said:


> @PumpkinPrincette thanks for uploading the album. Best picture however might be your mask! 🎃


That would be compliments of HotTopic! XD


----------



## Skullkrane (Jun 25, 2015)

I just took a trip to my local At Home store, and they have a very large selection of inflatables and home decor! The animatronic selection this year is certainly lacking compared to year's past, but overall, an awesome year for At Home. You can checkout my 'In-Store Tour' of At Home on YouTube here:


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

We drove about an hour to see the AtHome Goodies and about 50% of it was out. Still like the cemetery arch from last year but not a fan of the $299 price tag. The dragon pumpkin was probably my favorite item. Didn’t buy anything but it was great to see some spooky goodies in a store!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Made it to the closest At Home today specifically to get the Shag house. They only had 3 left & 2 of them had spots of glue on the little vinyl windows so I got the only one that didn't.

Also got a little wooden block type black Shag cat, a skeleton eel & the same metal black cat Kdestra got.

The eel:





Light-Up Eel Skeleton, 19.5" | At Home


See what makes us the home decor superstore. Shop At Home for every room, every style, and every budget.




www.athome.com





The little black cat:





Wooden Black Cat Tabletop Decor, 6" | At Home


See what makes us the home decor superstore. Shop At Home for every room, every style, and every budget.




www.athome.com





The eel has lights all the way down the skeleton.

They barely had any Halloween out & thankfully zero Christmas because usually by this time of year they've already moved the Halloween aisles further away from the front & put Christmas up there instead. They were still trying to move out the summer/beachy stuff & move Halloween in.


----------



## Illysium (Jul 15, 2016)

They finally categorized their site:

Halloween

Fall & Harvest


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

That little black cat was still listed under "Ideas & Inspiration/Modern"


----------



## JTAHaunts (Jun 20, 2019)

Some others:






Light & Sound Animated Wiener Dog Skeleton, 10" | At Home


See what makes us the home decor superstore. Shop At Home for every room, every style, and every budget.




www.athome.com










Alien Skeleton, 37" | At Home


See what makes us the home decor superstore. Shop At Home for every room, every style, and every budget.




www.athome.com










Roasted Pig Skeleton in a Platter, 15.5" | At Home


See what makes us the home decor superstore. Shop At Home for every room, every style, and every budget.




www.athome.com










Puppy Dog Skeleton, 20" | At Home


See what makes us the home decor superstore. Shop At Home for every room, every style, and every budget.




www.athome.com










Animated Owl Skeleton, 13.5" | At Home


See what makes us the home decor superstore. Shop At Home for every room, every style, and every budget.




www.athome.com










Animated Rat Skeleton, 14" | At Home


See what makes us the home decor superstore. Shop At Home for every room, every style, and every budget.




www.athome.com


----------



## Yodlei (Jul 13, 2019)

Meadow said:


> We drove about an hour to see the AtHome Goodies and about 50% of it was out. Still like the cemetery arch from last year but not a fan of the $299 price tag. The dragon pumpkin was probably my favorite item. Didn’t buy anything but it was great to see some spooky goodies in a store!


Which one did you go to? I'm thinking maybe Fri. in Naperville/Aurora when the weather starts to turn hot again. Chance to get out of the yard.


----------



## BlackSunshine07GT500 (Jul 19, 2020)

Picked up two of these today. It's an in store item only. Check your store's inventory on their website.






GEMMY BLACK PURPLE WILLOW TREE | At Home


See what makes us the home decor superstore. Shop At Home for every room, every style, and every budget.




www.athome.com


----------



## Illysium (Jul 15, 2016)

BlackSunshine07GT500 said:


> Picked up two of these today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! That's the one thing I really want from there. Might even make the 300 mile road-trip to get a few.


----------



## FunnyFreckledFrog (Aug 24, 2012)

I purchased the Octopus and Fish Anglers from “At Home” this year & changed them up a bit to add to our “Under The Dead SEA!” theme for HaLLoWEeN!!!! 🧜🏼‍♀️💜💕 Really cool pieces!!! 🎃

Link: Light-Up Octopus Skeleton, 13" | At Home

Link: Light-Up Fish Skeleton, 17" | At Home


----------



## deadhouseplant (Aug 10, 2011)

FunnyFreckledFrog really cool paint job!


----------



## FunnyFreckledFrog (Aug 24, 2012)

thank


deadhouseplant said:


> FunnyFreckledFrog really cool paint job!


 Thank you 👻🎃


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Went back to the closest At Home & they STILL don't have all the Halloween stuff stocked!

I did pick up another black cat yard stake sign, a candle, this Shag "Witchy" sign & the fairy who was $20 & honestly, it's cool but it's overpriced for what you're getting. I can see it being hard to find one intact because it's got a lot of pointy bits that could easily break off if it's dropped or even knocked too hard against something else. I might repaint it to get rid of the glitter.


----------



## Restless Acres (Apr 21, 2016)

Skullkrane said:


> I just took a trip to my local At Home store, and they have a very large selection of inflatables and home decor! The animatronic selection this year is certainly lacking compared to year's past, but overall, an awesome year for At Home. You can checkout my 'In-Store Tour' of At Home on YouTube here:


Great Video! What's the giant dog like creature with the big fangs? And I like the two headed dog, but not at $80. Plus I have a full pack of regular dog skeletons, he wouldnt fit, per se.


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

RCIAG said:


> Went back to the closest At Home & they STILL don't have all the Halloween stuff stocked!
> 
> I did pick up another black cat yard stake sign, a candle, this Shag "Witchy" sign & the fairy who was $20 & honestly, it's cool but it's overpriced for what you're getting. I can see it being hard to find one intact because it's got a lot of pointy bits that could easily break off if it's dropped or even knocked too hard against something else. I might repaint it to get rid of the glitter.
> 
> ...


Yep same here still bare isles.


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

Restless Acres said:


> Great Video! What's the giant dog like creature with the big fangs? And I like the two headed dog, but not at $80. Plus I have a full pack of regular dog skeletons, he wouldnt fit, per se.


The dog should be 40


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I also saw the gargoyle skeleton & was surprised at how small it is.


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

BlackSunshine07GT500 said:


> Picked up two of these today. It's an in store item only. Check your store's inventory on their website.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You mine posting a picture of it? I’m considering buying it but 100 seems a bit much


----------



## Rigormortor (Sep 7, 2009)

We went to out "At Home" yesterday and they have a good amount of stuff and are getting more.


----------



## BlackSunshine07GT500 (Jul 19, 2020)

Matt12378 said:


> You mine posting a picture of it? I’m considering buying it but 100 seems a bit much


They look great. Gives a nice purple glow to white and fluorescent colors are brighter. Much like a black light.
They are about 4 feet tall. Don't let the door in the pic fool you as its a small closet door.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Does it have more than one color?


----------



## BlackSunshine07GT500 (Jul 19, 2020)

RCIAG said:


> Does it have more than one color?


Just purple. And 1 setting. No flicker or anything.


----------



## Yodlei (Jul 13, 2019)

Got there today before I lost my 20% off purchase coupon. Got almost everything I was going for (think only 2 items they didn't have) but only had 2 rows & usually have about 4 so I assume they will be getting more. They are earlier setting up than last year as the front display wasn't up until after the rows were stocked. Wasn't going back since I don't like to be out during Covid but was gloved & masked, but appears I will have to as this candle had the tab in & try me worked but doesn't work when the try me is removed. Lesson learned. Put in new batteries & still nothing. Going to take it back to a different At Home to see if I can find the other 2 things this one didn't have. Also talked myself out of about 4-5 other items on my list as too expensive or didn't impress. Really wanted the solar lamps but for $40...Hell no!








Almost didn't get it but bought the black one last year (they also have it this year) & thought they would look cute together so I changed my mind. I have a small collection of spooky trees going.

Also bought:








They only had 1 dragon eye left. I'm more traditional Halloween but thought it was cool enough to do something with. Color-changes. Wanted 2. Got the last RIP Cupcake ornament. Really wanted the light-up potion bottle but they all had flaws & couldn't justify $14.99 for it. Need some orange or light-up ones to go with the black one's above. Ribbon was a little high but not too bad for 5 yards.

Also bought cheapo mini Reaper & a pretty cool little bat that was pretty detailed. Took a pix but can't see the detail until daylight tomorrow.


----------



## Yodlei (Jul 13, 2019)

By the way, they had that purple tree on display but didn't see any there. It is really, really bright. I have so many purple twig trees already & my Santa's Best trees from QVC that I can put on Harvest mode so really didn't need it. Was nice though.


----------



## Yodlei (Jul 13, 2019)

Also forgot to mention...for those who like airblowns, they have a huge pumpkin...absolutely huge (think 12 or 15 feet). Thought my tree I bought there 2 years ago (which they still have) was big & it beats it.


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

I found these today but they were too expensive


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

I'm surprised everyone's stores are going to be getting more in. I've been to mine 3 times and the first time it had about 5 rows of Halloween. the last time which was last week to use my birthday "bonus" it had been condensed down to 2 rows and other stuff moving in already on the other rows, so I have the impression mine is done. Didn't even have one of the big center of store displays like other years. Had a lot at first but now gone and seems like thats it since they already have it condensed. I missed out on a couple of things I wanted because they are gone daddy gone.
I got that over priced pixie, that was it this year.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

I saw these too, liked the idea of the wizard since we don't see the guys very often. Looks like you brought them home anyway, even though they are too expensive. I did the same with that pixie, not worth 20 bucks but she's in my room as we speak. I'm a sucka

edited to say I'm refering to the wizard and pretty nature green witch, though I had quoted.


----------



## BlackSunshine07GT500 (Jul 19, 2020)

The wife and I started getting those dolls last year. Definitely adding those two to our collection. Saw this one on their website as well:


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

CJSimon said:


> I’m lucky enough to have three At Home stores within a reasonable drive from where I live. Two are about 20-25 minutes and one that’s about 45 minutes.
> I called all three today, and only one said they had started putting out Halloween stuff. So of course I had to check it out.
> 
> They had three partial aisles of stuff. Not much.
> ...


I love him too! If he wasn't a Halloween item where did you find him? I'm going on Saturday to our At Home. I must have one.


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

disembodiedvoice said:


> I saw these too, liked the idea of the wizard since we don't see the guys very often. Looks like you brought them home anyway, even though they are too expensive. I did the same with that pixie, not worth 20 bucks but she's in my room as we speak. I'm a sucka
> 
> edited to say I'm refering to the wizard and pretty nature green witch, though I had quoted.


I rarely find wizards like him and I had to have my green witch! She will most likely stay out year round. Her hair, horns, greenery and dragon staff were to much to pass up.


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

BlackSunshine07GT500 said:


> The wife and I started getting those dolls last year. Definitely adding those two to our collection. Saw this one on their website as well:
> 
> View attachment 733068


Oh yes!!!!! She'll will be mine if I find her!!


----------



## CJSimon (Sep 6, 2007)

dbruner said:


> I love him too! If he wasn't a Halloween item where did you find him? I'm going on Saturday to our At Home. I must have one.


He was with the garden decor. I’m pretty sure I saw a couple with the clearance items when I went to one of the other nearby AH stores last week.


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

CJSimon said:


> He was with the garden decor. I’m pretty sure I saw a couple with the clearance items when I went to one of the other nearby AH stores last week.


Thanks!


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

That Blue mystical doll is case and point to my stores stock. the first time I went they had 5 of her, I counted because she was on my maybe list. When I went back.....all gone, not one left.
None of the dolls were there anymore except 1 wizard, who I thought about but left and now think that was a mistake. If he isn't gone now I would be shocked.
I also wanted one of the dragon things....lol not sure what to call them sentinels maybe... like the doberman but it was a dragon.... they had 5 of those also and they were all gone. My store doesn't usually sell out so fast


----------



## Ring (Sep 23, 2014)

First time back since last year. This forum seems harder to navigate around this year. Anyways. Thanks everyone for sharing the pictures, looks like some neat stuff!


----------



## Glitterati (Jul 27, 2016)

BlackSunshine07GT500 said:


> The wife and I started getting those dolls last year. Definitely adding those two to our collection. Saw this one on their website as well:
> 
> View attachment 733068


Oh, I am not normally a doll person, but I do love her


----------



## Glitterati (Jul 27, 2016)

Ring said:


> First time back since last year. This forum seems harder to navigate around this year. Anyways. Thanks everyone for sharing the pictures, looks like some neat stuff!


I had same thought when I hopped back on a couple mos ago, but now that I am used to it, it's not too different overall from before. Hope you adjust and enjoy


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

He's cool but expensive


----------



## MasqAddikt (Jun 19, 2019)

At Home has a couple of the most coveted, hardest-to-find Kroger items from last year, the large black witch sculpture and the Gothic mirror screen. If this has not been mentioned, there is an actual Halloween section up now, which continues to update.


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

I picked up a few signs pretty good deal. There putting out all the Christmas stuff including trees!


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

MasqAddikt said:


> At Home has a couple of the most coveted, hardest-to-find Kroger items from last year, the large black witch sculpture and the Gothic mirror screen. If this has not been mentioned, there is an actual Halloween section up now, which continues to update.
> 
> View attachment 733785
> 
> View attachment 733786


The witch statue reminds me of a pumpkin stem


----------



## CJSimon (Sep 6, 2007)

Hearthfire said:


> He's cool but expensive
> View attachment 733337


I love him. I bought the one they had last year (same sculpt, different clothes). I think they make a cute couple.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

I don't do cute Halloween, haven't since my kids were little but I caved today. Maybe I'm getting so old I've reverted back in time. I got these very cutesy cupcakes. I started doing tiered trays and they are usually cute so i guess i will use them for that.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)




----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

I pulled the place holder stick out of his back cause i don't need it for that.


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

CJSimon said:


> I love him. I bought the one they had last year (same sculpt, different clothes). I think they make a cute couple.
> View attachment 733798


I bought him last year too!! I may have to breakdown and buy this year's too. They do look cute!


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

I got the skeleton doll from last year too, he is so cute. My store got in more wizards, green witchs and the blue mystical dolls. they had been completely out before.


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

Ahhhhh!!! My store said they're done. 😞 They didn't get any green scary fairies or Goddesses. And om Goddess I would do anything to get that armless witch


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Hearthfire said:


> Ahhhhh!!! My store said they're done. 😞 They didn't get any green scary fairies or Goddesses. And om Goddess I would do anything to get that armless witch


lol what armless witch ?? and why doesn't she have arms


----------



## Daphne (Aug 11, 2007)

I wanted 2 of the dobermans but they were so small in person. At $99 I want full size! Really liked the witch that looks like a pumpkin stem but she was like $69. Ouch. Currently trying to talk myself out of going back for that silent as the grave picture. The 3d effect is just absolutely stellar. Hurry! Somebody talk me out of it!!


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Daphne said:


> I wanted 2 of the dobermans but they were so small in person. At $99 I want full size! Really liked the witch that looks like a pumpkin stem but she was like $69. Ouch. Currently trying to talk myself out of going back for that silent as the grave picture. The 3d effect is just absolutely stellar. Hurry! Somebody talk me out of it!!


I don't think I saw that picture either, is it online ? I don't remember that or the "armless" witch


----------



## Daphne (Aug 11, 2007)

Black Resin Decaying Witch, 32" | At Home


See what makes us the home decor superstore. Shop At Home for every room, every style, and every budget.




www.athome.com











RESIN SCENE FRAME 11X13IN | At Home


See what makes us the home decor superstore. Shop At Home for every room, every style, and every budget.




www.athome.com





Both are way better in person.


----------



## Daphne (Aug 11, 2007)

They also have a cool cat I haven't seen on here. I know this because I couldn't help myself and just got back from getting the last 3D frame pic and this cat and a bunch of other stuff I had no intention of buying. There were either 3 or 4 of the resin frames yesterday, now there are none.






RESIN SITTING CAT MATT BLACK | At Home


See what makes us the home decor superstore. Shop At Home for every room, every style, and every budget.




www.athome.com


----------



## Yodlei (Jul 13, 2019)

disembodiedvoice said:


> I don't do cute Halloween, haven't since my kids were little but I caved today. Maybe I'm getting so old I've reverted back in time. I got these very cutesy cupcakes. I started doing tiered trays and they are usually cute so i guess i will use them for that.
> View attachment 733833


Same here but a little cute doesn't hurt anybody & those are cute. Didn't see them when I visited my closest store but did buy an ornament that looks like design is similar. Were out of the other couple I wanted. 

Have something defective so I need to go back & wasn't intending to. They are good for being so early that they rarely have much left before mid Sept. at the store I go to. Found another store a little further away in another direction that has a Krispy Kreme in the vicinity so might go another direction.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Yodlei said:


> Same here but a little cute doesn't hurt anybody & those are cute. Didn't see them when I visited my closest store but did buy an ornament that looks like design is similar. Were out of the other couple I wanted.
> 
> Have something defective so I need to go back & wasn't intending to. They are good for being so early that they rarely have much left before mid Sept. at the store I go to. Found another store a little further away in another direction that has a Krispy Kreme in the vicinity so might go another direction.


The little spooky treats were not at my store the earlier times I stopped by so they had recently put them out, so yours might have them now, maybe even more of the ornaments


----------



## Daphne (Aug 11, 2007)

I saw the cupcakes and they were cute. If anyone is trying to find specific items and can’t it may be a good idea to post your location because other people in the vicinity could possibly hook you up with a location to try. The one in Buford, Georgia has several of the pixies, the blue witch and several items that people are trying to find. They also have a wizard in a black cloak that is the same size as the blue witch that was cool as well.


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

disembodiedvoice said:


> I don't think I saw that picture either, is it online ? I don't remember that or the "armless" witch


I need the armless witch!


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

So I did some hunting. The witch is a Forest Witch called Talyse. Big in the UK stores. Her face is beautiful! She looks like she's born from vines. I don't get the lack of arms though!


----------



## nicolita3 (Jul 4, 2014)

Hearthfire said:


> So I did some hunting. The witch is a Forest Witch called Talyse. Big in the UK stores. Her face is beautiful! She looks like she's born from vines. I don't get the lack of arms though!


Looks like a pumpkin stem..so maybe that's why there are no arms?


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I love her & I'm not usually a big witch fan. I hope we all can find here somewhere or at least a reasonable facsimile


----------



## Glitterati (Jul 27, 2016)

disembodiedvoice said:


> View attachment 733835
> 
> 
> I pulled the place holder stick out of his back cause i don't need it for that.



I totally thought this was a replica of a jazzed-up Halloween Oreo cookie (that was made to be a placeholder!) lololol


----------



## Yodlei (Jul 13, 2019)

Did someone say Oreos!?? ha ha


----------



## Restless Acres (Apr 21, 2016)

Almost bought a pair of the $99 Gargoyles tonight, but they weren't nice enough for me to pull the trigger. Not worth $99.


----------



## Glitterati (Jul 27, 2016)

Restless Acres said:


> Almost bought a pair of the $99 Gargoyles tonight, but they weren't nice enough for me to pull the trigger. Not worth $99.


Yea, I know what you mean .this store needs to be like bed bath beyond and hobby lobby , etc that have coupons every week .their quality for most items aren't worth the price (not saying everything is over priced in terms of quality , but some price s d quality just meet, whereas others price is more than quality )


----------



## Restless Acres (Apr 21, 2016)

One of my collecting foci are large resin gargoyles. And this year, instead of pre-Halloween Pumpkinfest, we are having Gargoyle Fest. I have eight or so large gargoyles, plus two eight foot inflatables. But I could use these guys to put closest to the street/most exposed to the weather (as they don't even have light up eyes). But at $50, not $100.


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

So I did some hunting. The witch is a Forest Witch called Talyse. Big in the UK stores. Her face is beautiful! She looks like she's born from vines. I don't get the lack of arms though!


RCIAG said:


> I love her & I'm not usually a big witch fan. I hope we all can find here somewhere or at least a reasonable facsimile


I just ordered her for about 32$ and free shipping from the UK!! I hope she arrives ok. I found her and an XL $154 version at Shop4Megastore


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

[email protected]


----------



## Daphne (Aug 11, 2007)

Wonder how big it is? The one I saw in the store was $69 if I remember correctly. Very cool but ouch.


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

On their site the small one is 32". The XL one is 83". I'm guessing it's the same size as the one At Home


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

For $30 I'd buy her even if she was smaller


----------



## Daphne (Aug 11, 2007)

Just checked and At Home’s is $70 and 32”. All 3 of them are apparently gone in the store I saw them in as well. The new cauldron witch I’m building is 7 1/2 ft. I can’t imagine this witch almost that tall! Wow!


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

If the small one I ordered is nice, I'm not afraid of ordering the big one!!


----------



## Yodlei (Jul 13, 2019)

Went to At Home yesterday to return my white spooky candle that didn't work & ended up forgetting it. Now I gotta go back a 3rd time. Went to a different one this time & saw that witch. Sure didn't look 32" to me but she was up high. Full of glitter. Not my thing but if it was, no way I would pay $70 for that. The $32+ was a good deal.

First time I went, only had one of the little black wooden cats & skull necklace was broke. Only had 1 here & grabbed it. Debated heavily on my lighted potion bottle last time; really like it but all of them had blemishes, & ended up finding a good one. Stake was cute & not too overpriced as the larger ones seem to be.










Couple aisles of Christmas were being set up....


----------



## Yodlei (Jul 13, 2019)

Oh crap.....forgot the best part. Saw this the first time:









Hadn't touched it before but this time I picked it up & was surprised to find it was plastic & hallow on the back. Thought "is it worth $5.99?" Mind started wandering & ended up trying string lights inside & guessed right...works very well. Just tried quickly to test & would put more time into securing them better somehow...

With Lowes multi-function rice lights from last year:

















With Pumpkin Hollow wire lights with timer from Menards:


















I like the option of functions but the Lowes lights appear too clunky but are doable. Timer is probably better yet & work better when you can bend the wire. Battery pack is just a wee bit big but light enough to secure or can make a base if sitting it a surface. Guess I'll have to see how I want to use them.

They also had "Creepy" & now when I return the white broken candle, I will pick that up. Had a lot of them so they don't appear to be as popular as some stuff.


----------



## sbfightfan (Sep 8, 2020)

Daphne said:


> Wonder how big it is? The one I saw in the store was $69 if I remember correctly. Very cool but ouch.





Yodlei said:


> Oh crap.....forgot the best part. Saw this the first time:
> View attachment 735097
> 
> 
> ...





Daphne said:


> Just checked and At Home’s is $70 and 32”. All 3 of them are apparently gone in the store I saw them in as well. The new cauldron witch I’m building is 7 1/2 ft. I can’t imagine this witch almost that tall! Wow!


I got one a couple weeks ago,she's really cool.


----------



## Yodlei (Jul 13, 2019)

Had to return a candle yesterday & they still had 2 center displays up but not much left. Christmas to the left & right. Did buy something I never saw the first 2 times I went...


----------



## MasqAddikt (Jun 19, 2019)

Yodlei said:


> Had to return a candle yesterday & they still had 2 center displays up but not much left. Christmas to the left & right.


Santa to the left of me, Frosty to the right...🎤

Like last year, the only fairly close At Home store never even received a decent amount of the Halloween items, amplified to a greater degree this time around due to the Covid BS; I would have liked to grab the black skull with the silver snake, black crystal skull, and gray velvet pumpkin in addition to what I was able to purchase, but so be it, I guess.


----------



## Yodlei (Jul 13, 2019)

MasqAddikt said:


> Santa to the left of me, Frosty to the right...🎤


Here I am stuck in the middle of Yule!! ha ha ha


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

Perfect and right on time, Yodlei!


----------



## Daphne (Aug 11, 2007)

I wondered if I was the only one that started singing when I read the first message. Apparently not ha ha ha!


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Quick question. Has anyone seen the metal cemetery gate AtHome had last year in stores? It wasn’t on their website which I know doesn’t mean much but was just curious if it was still $299.


----------



## Daphne (Aug 11, 2007)

Couldn't resist the BEWARE sign idea after seeing what Yodlei did! Mine now has the orange LED string that I forgot to return to Big Lots and can't now since it has to be within 30 days. I returned the CREEPY sign since I had bought both and couldn't decide initially. Told the lady at the register about the light idea and gave Yodlei credit and said it wasn't my idea. She said thanks to you and that she might do one also. Planning on gluing a foam back on mine to keep the lights in and suspend it over the candy chute I haven't actually started building. The theory being that it will be held up from the side by a black bird feeder hook so it looks like it is floating.


----------



## MasqAddikt (Jun 19, 2019)

Meadow said:


> Quick question. Has anyone seen the metal cemetery gate AtHome had last year in stores? It wasn’t on their website which I know doesn’t mean much but was just curious if it was still $299.


They have it again this year: CEMETARY ARCHWAY | At Home

All Halloween is currently 31% off.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

MasqAddikt said:


> They have it again this year: CEMETARY ARCHWAY | At Home
> 
> All Halloween is currently 31% off.


You are seriously amazing!! I searched their site and could not get it to come up. Thank you!! Now I need to decide how I’m driving to Indianapolis!


----------



## MasqAddikt (Jun 19, 2019)

Meadow said:


> You are seriously amazing!! I searched their site and could not get it to come up. Thank you!! Now I need to decide how I’m driving to Indianapolis!


Nah, I just have too much time on my hands. You are welcome. Good luck and drive safely


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

MasqAddikt said:


> Nah, I just have too much time on my hands. You are welcome. Good luck and drive safely


You know I just realized why I never found it. They spelled Cemetery wrong!


----------



## MasqAddikt (Jun 19, 2019)

Meadow said:


> You know I just realized why I never found it. They spelled Cemetery wrong!


That is not the only one - this year, there is even a Beattle Pumpkin


----------



## Yodlei (Jul 13, 2019)

Daphne said:


> Couldn't resist the BEWARE sign idea after seeing what Yodlei did! Mine now has the orange LED string that I forgot to return to Big Lots and can't now since it has to be within 30 days. I returned the CREEPY sign since I had bought both and couldn't decide initially. Told the lady at the register about the light idea and gave Yodlei credit and said it wasn't my idea. She said thanks to you and that she might do one also. Planning on gluing a foam back on mine to keep the lights in and suspend it over the candy chute I haven't actually started building. The theory being that it will be held up from the side by a black bird feeder hook so it looks like it is floating.


Thanks for that!!! I ended up going back to return a candle that worked with the Try Me but not when it was removed & was going to buy the Creepy sign after knowing the lights worked well & they didn't have any left. Didn't think of using foam....good idea. Did think of securing it to some worn out wood for a cemetery sign but weather & garage issues the past 2 weeks put me way behind & other more pressing things to work on.


----------



## Daphne (Aug 11, 2007)

Not sure if this is of any value to anyone now but.... rather than using regular glue to attach the foam back I used rubber cement. Believe it or not it held it just fine AND it can be removed when the LED's burn out without destroying the sign. Had I seen this in time I would have been happy to run back up and grab the creepy sign and mail it to you. Expect they are long now.


----------

